# Pelican Case Humidor



## Northsider

I'm at the end of my patience with my purchased humidor. I've tried EVERYTHING to get the humidity to remain relatively stable. It's a glasstop, I thought the leak may be near the glass. I superglued around all edges. Did the dollar bill trick. Seasoned TWICE. Still humidity drops and drops.

I have an old pelican case that is this model:









Would this make a nice humidor? Do I need to do any sort of prep to it?


----------



## Rock31

Should work just like a cooler, they are waterproof so it will have a nice seal.

Just make sure there is no smell to it and you should be set to start working on filling it.


----------



## Northsider

Does it require seasoning of any sort? I'm not very familiar with coolidors. If I tossed in some old cigar boxes will the humidity really drop?


----------



## Rock31

I have a few pieces of broken cedar in my cooler, the cigars themselves are stored in fingered baggies.

I would just snap a few boxes in half or something and line the bottom and put your sticks in there....not sure how big the one is that you have, if you have room for boxes go for it.

I did not season mine, once the smell was gone I filled it.


----------



## foxracer72

There's nothing to season since there is no wood that might take up moisture, so your good to go. I would put in your humidification and let it stableize where you want it before you put your sticks in.:thumb:

I use a small pelican case for my cigars when I go out of town, I just throw in a bovida pack and I'm set


----------



## Northsider

Thanks for the help guys. I just need to clean my case out it seems. It's definitely big enough for some boxes though...may throw some in just to organize things.


----------



## titlowda

I use one as overflow sometimes or to season boxes and trays before they got in the humidor. When empty the RH will drop fast when opened. No issues when a few boxes are in place. 

Mine is a large 24" x 20" x 10"


----------



## gahdzila

Clean it, toss in a hygrometer and some kitty litter and you're good to go.


----------



## stevodenteufel

Personally I'd make a DIY spanish ceder tray of some sort, or lining just for organization purposes plus it imparts the aroma onto the cigars, but I don't think you need to. As long as the seal is good you should be fine.


----------



## Goingyard

You should be good to go. Just put some huminafacation in it and you are good to go. They are pretty easy to use.


----------



## Northsider

I threw two packs of Boveda 72% in there with a couple cigar boxes to organize the sticks. Still looks a bit low on humidity.


----------



## RonC

Northsider said:


> I threw two packs of Boveda 72% in there with a couple cigar boxes to organize the sticks. Still looks a bit low on humidity.


using the Bovedas is foolproof. Get yourself some of those thin spanish cedar dividers from cigar boxes, and put them in the bottom of the case. Your cigars will be perfect.


----------



## Northsider

Bah, I can't do anything right...I'm destined to never have a stock of cigars at home. :-[

After struggling with my humidor for 7-8 months and never reaching ideal humidity...I am still at ~50% humidity with my pelican case. What gives? I'm about ready to just give up on the whole thing and only buy when I need to smoke. My stock of 30-40 cigars have gone through so many fluctuations with me trying to get something right I'm sure they're toast by now.

My last ditch effort is to just buy more boveda packs (I've given up on beads as well) and toss them ALL in there.


----------



## cubanrob19

Have you tested the calibration of your hygrometer? it may be off ... cause if you have those boveda packs in there, it should be damn close to 72%.


----------



## Northsider

I've tested and indeed it's off...unfortunately I cannot adjust this one. I have my digital and analog in there, both reading way low. Maybe the smoke are _so_ dry and the boxes dry as well they're really sucking the humidity?


----------



## 4pistonjosh

90% of the time its the hydrometer


----------



## RonC

as long as your pelican case's neoprene seal is in good shape, the case should be 100% airtight. with 2 bovedas in there, your case will be properly humidified.

either your hygros reading is off, or your cigars are so dry that they are sucking up moisture faster than the Bovedas can react.


----------



## Northsider

> either your hygros reading is off,


I know that they are off...and I am compensating since I cannot adjust them.



> or your cigars are so dry


I'm hoping this is the case and this will even out eventually


----------

